
The Murky World of Third Party Web Tracking - srikar
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/530741/the-murky-world-of-third-party-web-tracking/
======
_delirium
I've been using EFF's "Privacy Badger" to try to cut down on this, with fairly
good results (it doesn't break too many things):
[https://www.eff.org/privacybadger](https://www.eff.org/privacybadger)

The basic idea is that it can either fully allow a third-party image/script,
allow the load but block third-party cookies, or block it entirely. There are
some history-based heuristics (can be overridden) to figure out which makes
most sense.

HN discussions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7789350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7789350),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7684287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7684287)

------
jingo
I use DNS to block this sort of stuff (doubleclick.net, googleapis.com, etc.).
*.doubleclick.net, etc. redirect to a a socket logger so I can see what is
being requested.

This is easy for me to do because I run my own DNS root.

I also use DNS in order to log requests from devices that phone home (e.g.,
Apple).

~~~
privong
Have you by chance written up how you have implemented that? I suspect there
are existing examples of such setups online, but it never hurts to have
another, particularly if your implemtation is different in some way. I would
be interested to see your setup described in more detail.

